# What happened to mombat?



## singletrackmack (Oct 18, 2012)

Mombat.org is "404 Not Found"

Anyone know what is going on?


----------



## CS2 (Jul 24, 2007)

singletrackmack said:


> Mombat.org is "404 Not Found"
> 
> Anyone know what is going on?


Jeff died last year. Maybe his family isn't able to continue with the site.


----------



## laffeaux (Jan 4, 2004)

I emailed Wes at FFB a couple of days ago after I first noticed mombat was down. He said that their web hosting company went out of business and without notice took down every site they hosted including: mombat, ffb, and mt goat. Hopefully they have a backup copy of the site and get back online soon!


----------



## DoubleCentury (Nov 12, 2005)

Not good, not good.


----------



## laffeaux (Jan 4, 2004)

DoubleCentury said:


> Not good, not good.


Makes me realize that I should make a backup copy of my web sites.


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

laffeaux said:


> I emailed Wes at FFB a couple of days ago after I first noticed mombat was down. He said that their web hosting company went out of business and without notice took down every site they hosted including: mombat, ffb, and mt goat. Hopefully they have a backup copy of the site and get back online soon!


Thanks for this update.

And now I have a timeline question. I was double checking when Smokes came out?


----------



## laffeaux (Jan 4, 2004)

I think 1992 (maybe a year earlier).

I bought a KHS in '93 that had the Smoke/Dart combo. The Dart came out after the Smoke, so the Smoke has to be at least a year earlier.



girlonbike said:


> Thanks for this update.
> 
> And now I have a timeline question. I was double checking when Smokes came out?


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

laffeaux said:


> I think 1992 (maybe a year earlier).
> 
> I bought a KHS in '93 that had the Smoke/Dart combo. The Dart came out after the Smoke, so the Smoke has to be at least a year earlier.


Yay. Perfect. Thanks.


----------



## 805MTB (Jul 4, 2010)

that would be a bummer if Mombat info is gone forever...:eekster:


----------



## unicrown junkie (Nov 12, 2009)

Crap, not good one bit. That stupid pink '85 Stumpy Team is one of my faves to drool over, I guess that can be kissed goodbye now.

I was meaning to post the Goat water bottle and two Goat shirts I bought from Jeff years back after his passing, what a horrible thread to have to even begin with.

As for Smokes, pretty sure it was either late 90 or 91 when those came out. Couldn't stand that Dart and still can't. Just last week I was thinking about Tomac riding the Farmer John's, how in the world did that guy make the bike stay upright with those things?!


----------



## 805MTB (Jul 4, 2010)

unicrown junkie said:


> Crap, not good one bit. That stupid pink '85 Stumpy Team is one of my faves to drool over, I guess that can be kissed goodbye now.
> 
> I was meaning to post the Goat water bottle and two Goat shirts I bought from Jeff years back after his passing, what a horrible thread to have to even begin with.
> 
> As for Smokes, pretty sure it was either late 90 or 91 when those came out. Couldn't stand that Dart and still can't. Just last week I was thinking about Tomac riding the Farmer John's, how in the world did that guy make the bike stay upright with those things?!


Here's your pink Stumpy: https://web.archive.org/web/2016090...rg:80/MOMBAT/Bikes/1985_Stumpjumper_Team.html

WaybackMachine on Archive.org has snapshots of the entire Mombat website.


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

klasse said:


> Here's your pink Stumpy: https://web.archive.org/web/2016090...rg:80/MOMBAT/Bikes/1985_Stumpjumper_Team.html
> 
> WaybackMachine on Archive.org has snapshots of the entire Mombat website.


I love those guys. They did a story on them on NPR and they have been really busy since late last year. They are storing copies in other countries since obviously, one copy/one location is risky.

You can donate to them. Eh hem.


----------



## caemis (Dec 12, 2015)

Hi, does someone has new information about the case. Thanks!


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

I think it's still in flux.  fingers crossed. I've referred to it a lot over the years and I'm so grateful for all the time, effort, and money Jeff and timbercomp spent to give us MOMBAT and FFB.


----------



## caemis (Dec 12, 2015)

Thanks GOB! Is there anything we can do to help? (new Server, whatsoever)...


----------



## DoubleCentury (Nov 12, 2005)

It's going to need to be rebuilt, and that's not going to happen any time soon. It's not in a format that can just be posted back up.


----------



## caemis (Dec 12, 2015)

Ok, so I assume that the content has to be rebuild from the archive.org snapshots? If so and of course if wished couldn't we just gather some people (here, on retrobike & mtb-news) with the proper knowledge in order to share the work and bring mombat back online? 
Cheers


----------



## irideiam (Dec 24, 2011)

caemis said:


> Ok, so I assume that the content has to be rebuild from the archive.org snapshots? If so and of course if wished couldn't we just gather some people (here, on retrobike & mtb-news) with the proper knowledge in order to share the work and bring mombat back online?
> Cheers


Any status on Mombat.org coming back online?


----------



## Slow86gn (Feb 4, 2013)

First Flight bikes has a working link to monbat


----------



## YakimaDeathYaks (Aug 15, 2012)

Slow86gn said:


> First Flight bikes has a working link to monbat


That's a negative


----------



## Slow86gn (Feb 4, 2013)

https://web.archive.org/web/20130125055826/http://mombat.org:80/MOMBAT/index.html


----------



## Blackies Pasture (Mar 3, 2015)

There is a lot of mirrored content here:

https://www.oldschoolracing.ch/mountainbike/


----------



## trodaq (Jun 11, 2011)

https://web.archive.org/web/20160301211051/http://mombat.org/Shimano.htm

Went looking for the shimano timeline. Found it archived


----------



## irideiam (Dec 24, 2011)

Blackies Pasture said:


> There is a lot of mirrored content here:
> 
> https://www.oldschoolracing.ch/mountainbike/


not in english???


----------



## Fleas (Jan 19, 2006)

Dang. This is a rude awakening.

-F


----------



## Duke of Earl (Apr 29, 2008)

Slow86gn said:


> MOMBAT: Museum of Mountain Bike Art & Technology


5yrs ago but wanted to say thanks. The link works and am stoked to finish the '91 Xizang build with XC Pro. This is useful. Cheers, PnH


----------



## mik_git (Feb 4, 2004)

I had forgotten the site whet down for a while after...

but its been back up for ages, I still check it form time to time for info:




__





MOMBAT: Museum of Mountain Bike Art & Technology


Short description of your site here.



mombatbicycles.com


----------

